#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπόσκαφα κτήρια

## ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ 
ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΥΠΟΣΚΑΦΟ ΚΤΙΡΙΟ, ΣΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΣΧΕΔΙΟΥ ΤΕΜΑΧΙΟ, ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΩ ΕΝΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ 15,00Μ.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

Καλημέρα ,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν σε υπόσκαφο κτήριο, σε εκτός σχεδίου τεμάχιο, μπορώ να το τοποθετήσω εντός της απόστασης των 15,00μ.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## spafent

όχι και βασικά περνάς ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟ ΑΡΧΙΤΕΚΤΟΝΙΚΗΣ, οπότε θα ισχύει ότι εγκριθεί

----------

ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ

----------

